# 90 Stanza w/lagging power



## cschwenger (Feb 7, 2005)

I just bought a '90 Stanza from another family member and it currently has 98k miles on it. Over the last 5 years it's only had about 5k miles put on it. The plug wires & battery are relatively new.

My problem is that when I'm accelerating (at a relatively constant rate, not flooring it) typically in the 35-70mph range the car seems to be pulling back/not getting enough power. 

I dumped some injector cleaner in the tank yesterday, but I was wondering what might potentially cause this lacking of consistent power during acceleration? 

Any ideas would be welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

cschwenger said:


> I just bought a '90 Stanza from another family member and it currently has 98k miles on it. Over the last 5 years it's only had about 5k miles put on it. The plug wires & battery are relatively new.
> 
> My problem is that when I'm accelerating (at a relatively constant rate, not flooring it) typically in the 35-70mph range the car seems to be pulling back/not getting enough power.
> 
> ...


check your distributor , cap and rotor. ALSO check all the vacuum hoses going
to the Egr valve, they may have cracked. I had the same problem with my 91
stanza, the rubber hose connecting my bpt valve to the egr valve was cracked
open due to heat.Replaced it and my acceleration is fine now. HOPE THIS HELPS !!!


----------

